# WUSV.....why bother....



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Until H+H decide to retire I personally think they own it...there are some great comp dogs out there but he and Helmut are the obvious standard....Congrats to them and all the competitors.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally think this is a very condescending thing to say. Just to get to the WUSV with your dog takes a tremendous effort and is a great honor.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

robk , I think you misread Husky . They said that Helmut and H are so good that they can't be beat . That's not condescending , that is the ultimate praise. Husky feels they are not worthy of being a competitor while Helmut still reigns, deservedly so.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Not true. Any dog, as with any athlete, can be beat on any given day. That's why you have to go out there and compete. To say "why even bother" is an insult to everyone one who tries.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

robk said:


> Not true. Any dog, as with any athlete, can be beat on any given day. That's why you have to go out there and compete. To say "why even bother" is an insult to everyone one who tries.



Agreed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> they are not worthy of being a competitor while Helmut still reigns, deservedly so.


Really? So should everyone just go home?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hank is almost 7. He won't be competing for much longer. Maybe one more year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe because for a lot of people, just the experience qualifying and getting the opportunity to be part of a team representing their country and traveling abroad with their dog would be worth it even if they placed last? 

I have competed in one national level event with one of my dogs and am doing another this weekend (this is not IPO) and while it's not an international level event and due to their being several divisions, it is much easier to qualify for than something like the WUSV, but even then it is still an experience and we are all excited to go. My goal for this weekend is to be clean. If I avoid costing my team due to any handling errors, for me that is success regardless of where we actually place. I already have a pretty good idea of which dogs/teams will be competing for the top spot and am excited to get to see that.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good point, Lies. Also, for many it isn't just about being on the podium themselves, but being there with and for their team and representing their country.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Exactly. Look at where USA, as a team, ended up! They should be very proud.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I most certainly am not taking away from the feeling of pride any competitor would and rightly should have about competing on a world level but if you get there you wanna win...or I would anyway. Tremendous accomplishment to get to the WUSV and I'm not trying to take that away from any of the 100+ competitors but like Carmspack said I was trying to give a huge compliment to Hank and Helmut and not try to take away from the other teams, dogs and competitors. I think from the way he looked and if he stays healthy he could go for another 2 years personally and that's just my opinion.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

RobK....I was trying to say that Hank and Helmut are the current gold standard and I truly admire what they have done and accomplished...3 WUSVs in a row I believe? I'm no expert but very very few dogs and handler combos have one two let alone three and I feel that this is an exceptional feat worthy of my comment. I won't even mention the "in a row" part haha. You certainly have the right to disagree but this is my opinion.


----------

